# Cheeky MK clone!



## pev (Mar 6, 2019)

Just saw a reference to one of these whilst browsing the interwebs...!

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Perfex-Commercial-NCG-550-Coffee-Grinder_62339417327.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They have an HG1 clone as well.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Considering how good China are at cloning things I would guess these will be OK.... Maybe need a bit of tinkering but the attention to detail they put into producing clones is quite amazing to be honest...

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Wonder what burrs they will use and whether they are compatible with OEM and SSP.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HowardSmith said:


> Considering how good China are at cloning things I would guess these will be OK.... Maybe need a bit of tinkering but the attention to detail they put into producing clones is quite amazing to be honest...
> 
> Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


 I don't think they will. I tried a super jolly clone around 10 years ago. Looked the part but was totally crap. Put genuine burrs in it...still crap. However, I await to be proved wrong if someone is brave enough to buy one.


----------



## pev (Mar 6, 2019)

lake_m said:


> Wonder what burrs they will use and whether they are compatible with OEM and SSP.


 My (limited) experience of clones from the east is that they tend to clone aesthetics rather than mechanicals - for all you know could be 50mm burrs and a hamster wheel instead of an electric motor...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I don't think they will. I tried a super jolly clone around 10 years ago. Looked the part but was totally crap. Put genuine burrs in it...still crap. However, I await to be proved wrong if someone is brave enough to buy one.


I'll take your word for it...

Maybe they are good at cloning some things.... Maybe where super tight alignment and tolerances are involved they are not so great... Hence a bit of tinkering maybe...

Like you I'd love to actually see one of these...

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

pev said:


> My (limited) experience of clones from the east is that they tend to clone aesthetics rather than mechanicals - for all you know could be 50mm burrs and a hamster wheel instead of an electric motor...


The burrs look to fill the chamber in a similar fashion to the genuine EK in this pic...but who knows what would turn up...









Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HowardSmith said:


> I'll take your word for it...
> 
> Maybe they are good at cloning some things.... Maybe where super tight alignment and tolerances are involved they are not so great... Hence a bit of tinkering maybe...
> 
> ...


 As long as I don't have to buy it, sure...but I wouldn't fork over my hard earned to see one.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Make sure it's disinfected... ?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> They have an HG1 clone as well.


 Where is the HG-1 clone. Might be similar to some of their lathes - kit of parts that need some work to get them to work as they should.  It can be rather extensive work on the lathes even if sold by a German company and branded for them as well.

John

-


----------

